# Beep Beep is getting close!! **SHE KIDDED!!!!! Pics pg 3!!**



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

This morning we have discharge and low ligs!!! She isnt due till the 29th but the count down is still on!! Last season, she gave us one tiny black doe! Beep Beep is very small herself so Im thinking just a single in there! Will post pics later!!!! THINK :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: !!!!

CJ


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Thinking lots of pink!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Good Luck. I just love the name. :slapfloor:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Well, I just had to see what a doe named Beep Beep looks like! LOL So, I went to your website. Very pretty doe. I will be thinking pink for you! :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Good luck! Thinking pink for you!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I'll get some new pics ASAP! Those ones on my site are old. Her name is beep beep because when she was born, she would "beep". She was about a week premature and "died" twice. She stopped breathing on 2 seperate occasions. My dad (who is a paramedic) gave her cpr and basically brought her back to life twice. He came up with the name Beep Beep and it just stuck. You know those moments where you look at one of your family members or animals or friends and think "wow, I cant believe you are doign this, your not supposed to be here right now"? Thats kind of what her situation is like. She is a miracle!

CJ


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

WOW CJ! That is amazing!!! :shocked:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Wow, what a story!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Wow!! She really is a miracle!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Im sorry guys, I wasnt able to get pictures. We are having some storm issues this morning so I had to RUN to the barn and feed the babies and then RUN backdodging thunder and stuff. It wasnt fun! Its supposed to dry up this afternoon and I will get home from work at ^:30 so I will get pictures then.

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Well, Your dad is a HERO. That is wonderful.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

OK!!! Finally! Pics!!!!!! Let me know what you guys think!










































Sorry about the chick in that last one! They wouldnt get out of the way!!!

CJ


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I'd say a single, possibly twins. She is a pretty doe


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Yeah I thought the same thing goathappy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

she could be hiding twins beings that she has a couple weeks yet to go.

Udder is coming along nicely


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I will say a single doe :girl:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*



sweetgoats said:


> I will say a single doe :girl:


Thats what she had last time. We had to sell the doe to a none breeding how because she was TINY!!!! At 6 months old, she was the size of a newborn boer.

CJ


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

She's low enough to give you twins this time around, and she is a very pretty lil' girl too...how old is she?


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

she is a year and 5 months.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

She is a youngster....I take it the first kid she had was an oops? Well, I still think she'll give you twins...those girls are really sneaky about that!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Yes it was an oooops! But she did so well, I couldnt think of a reason not to rebreed her. She had absolutely NO problems last time around.

CJ


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I am so glad to hear you say that!! I was hesitant about breeding Angel in the fall! lol...she kidded in Feb at 9 months old and will be a full year old the 30th. Did very well too and for her size...it didn't cause ANY growth problems with her either. Thank you for " the relief" of the stress!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*



liz said:


> I am so glad to hear you say that!! I was hesitant about breeding Angel in the fall! lol...she kidded in Feb at 9 months old and will be a full year old the 30th. Did very well too and for her size...it didn't cause ANY growth problems with her either. Thank you for " the relief" of the stress!


LOL! NP! Of she didnt have trouble, she shouldnt this time around. Beep Beep is a bit "stunted" but I think its from premature


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I to wanted to give my young oops doe a year off but had no way to keep her separate and she had other plans so........ in a couple weeks she will freshion again.

I thought she was stunted because of the cocci and being bred young BUT I just heard from the owner of Kari her kid from last year (who grew just fine and was half+ the size of her mom at 3 months) that Kari is small and she was worried abotu her, it just seems that Mia is suppose to be small, it is in her genes and thus passed it onto her spittin' image daughter.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I agree Stacey. Whatever it is, genetics or being prematur, it hasnt caused any problems for her and she is such a great mother!

We had more discharge and low ligaments today. I could feel a baby at the top of her belly so I think she will go right around her due date. Perhaps on day 145 though. She sure is "geering up" early!!!

CJ


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Nothing has really changed since my last update. I just wanted to let you know i hav\dn forgotten to update! THere just hasnt really been anything to update! LOL! ALTHOUGH, she has been very shy for the past few days. Doesnt want me to touch her at all. Not like her.

SHe is also getting pre-kidding soft poops that almost all of my does get.

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

hehe I know the feeling. It is like "make some progress already"


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Im starting to think I may have the wrong due date or she came into heat and was bred before the one I have and the second one wasnt really a heat.

Today, she had LOTS of yellow/white dishcharge (the plug) but her ligs were really really low and very very soft. She was also very quiet (this girl is normally a screamer when we come down to the barn in the morning). Her tailhead has definantly dropped but her bag still needs some filling. THen again, last time she didnt fill till afterward.

I get off work at 630 so I will try to get pictures for you guys when I get home.

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

It sounds like you are getting really close. How exciting. I still say a single doe on her way to the big world. :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

yah I think an earlier breeding date had to have taken place as even ifyou counted back for a 140 date it would be the 19th which is almost a week away


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

O Boy!!! Pygmy babies on the way!! :girl: :boy:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Well,

Definantly NOT tonight :hair:

Her ligs have gotten more prominent/ While they are still mooshy, it was easier to find them this evening. The heavy discharge also stopped.

Here are some pictures:

































What do you guys think?

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

she has a couple days yet or more - that udder needs to fill in more and her legs need to get posty


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I agree with Stacey, she's got a couple days yet...definately needs to fill her udder and she's not posty.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

So....you think my due date is wrong?? Do you think she will go before the 29th (day 150) or even before the 24th (day 145)?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I think that she'll go with your due date...wasn't sure about it til I went thru and read! She's not there yet but with her udder filling bit by bit she'll definately wait til at least the 24th.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Looks like it will be sometime today or tonight.

Her ligaments are completely GONE! The babies have definanalty drop as she is flanked in the sides. Her udder (while still not all the way full) grew overnight. She also has some whitish discharge. Not the amber they get right before but discharge none the less. She was also doing a lot of stretching!

Im going down now to clean out the birthing pen and also feed her some grain.

PRAY I have my dates wrong!!!!!!!!! ray:

CJ


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

I will be ray: for you. Hopefully she just settled earlier than you thought!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Here are some knew pics of her this morning!!!


































Any changes since last night? :scratch:

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Keep us posted. Good luck


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Well,

Ligs are still gone but no babies yet.

SHe is starting to get more talkative too.

CJ


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Has her udder become fuller yet?? It looks like it still has a bit to go for filling.

She is a pretty girl! Good luck and I say a single :baby: not going to say gender - don't want to jinx it!

Allison


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

She usually fills after

Still nothing..... :hair: :sigh:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Was Beep Beep running with the buck or did you witness the breeding? Izzy was stretching and yawning for several days, drove me crazy! Hoping and ray: for healthy kids! Hang in there.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!! **SHE KIDDED!!!! PIC Page 3!!**

WELL!!!!!

We have a single buck!!!!! He is gorgeouse! Big but Beep Beep had no problems. THis one came out raring to go! Ate right away! Both mom and baby are doing very well!

Here is a pic!









AND...he has TEETH!!!!!! WHich means he isnt premature!!!! :wahoo: Thank goodness because if he would have waited till the 29th, we would have had some problems!!! :leap:

CJ


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Beep Beep is getting close!!*

Congrats! :boy: :leap:

Looks like his mommy


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations! :leap: 

He's handsome!  

Anna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nope not premature

Congrats on the healthy delivery and the wrong date


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I knew it! Congrats!!! He is a beautiful man!!!!!

Congrats again!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad all went well!! He certainly looks like his mom...though long legged little guy!! aVery good thing she didn't go by your due date...he could have kicked his way out! :ROFL: CONGRATULATIONS :boy: ...I don't think you'll have a problem with him being teeny like Beep Beep's doe from last year.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh he's adorable! Love the color! Congrats.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah he is exactly the same color (except for the white). Whe beep beep was born, though, she was much much darker. I have a feeling he will lighten up quite a bit. He is such a cuddly little guy. I LOVE his long legs, I think he will make someone an EXCELETE sire! Actually, we have him sold already...LOL! She originally wanted to wether him but I think my mom talked her out of it. LOL!

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a doll. Congratulations. :stars: :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He is adorable!! Congrats!!!

btw, preemie babies don't have eyelashes, the teeth are usually formed on a preemie baby.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought it was the teeth that are not formed on preemies....? Oh well, he has eyelashes too!

The lady decided she wants him as a wether.  she doesnt want a stinky boy....Atleast he will have a great home with other goaties!!! (she is a repeat costomer.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

premies teeth are formed just not through the surface yet -- so you are both right 

Kitten was a premie all she had were gums and like 2 days later her teeth came in


----------

